# anyone heard of this company



## greenivy (Mar 18, 2014)

Peninsula Property service Out Whatcom County any one work for them.Or have in past.


----------



## All Island Handy (Dec 12, 2012)

greenivy said:


> Peninsula Property service Out Whatcom County any one work for them.Or have in past.


never heard of them. I will ask a few of my contractors up in Whatcom and see if they know anything and let you know


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

*Hi*

thats a new one on me, but new companies popping up everyday faster then dandelions in spring.


----------



## greenivy (Mar 18, 2014)

Thanks guys before I sign want to know all I can.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

Be very careful, these are the ones that generally screw people over. They where probably working under a different entity previously..:thumbsup:


----------



## Reau (Apr 21, 2015)

I have worked in Whatcom county for (almost)a decade and not heard of them. Also did a WA state business search and came up with nothing for this name and location. Found some similar companies further south.


----------



## All Island Handy (Dec 12, 2012)

Reau said:


> I have worked in Whatcom county for (almost)a decade and not heard of them. Also did a WA state business search and came up with nothing for this name and location. Found some similar companies further south.


hey its good to see some locals on the forum, I too di the search and did not find ANYTHING .


----------



## enriquegill012 (May 11, 2015)

I've never heard about them as well. Great that you asked about them first. You have to be careful before signing up on anything as most are just scams!


----------



## thechad (Jun 3, 2015)

*washington*

i am in washington, i stick to the grays harbor area and wondered if there was any more local companies? i have been in pp for 3 years and worked for aim, quest and a couple smaller companies


----------



## greenivy (Mar 18, 2014)

*work*

pm me and I give you some names.


----------

